# Mozart Symphony 40, erroneous measures in Andante.



## drmdjones (Dec 25, 2018)

In reading George's de Saint-Foix's book on Mozart's symphonies (somewhat dated) I came across a footnote saying that Schumann believed there to be an extra four bars mm. 29-32 in the andante. This is the statement of the first theme in Db. Saint-Foix says the autograph manuscript confirms that these measures are erroneous.

Does anyone have any information about this. Do those measures belong or not? Pinnock includes them in his recording of the symphonies.

Thanks for your response.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

There are issues with those four bars, as well as 100-103. Here is a link to the HC Robbins-Landon variant for the first. The difference is in the scoring. Mozart did create two versions of the symphony, the 2nd adding clarinets. The two versions extant have the same number of bars. When I studied this work eons ago, the issue you mention seemed to come about because Mozart scratched out those four bars adding the rescoring elsewhere, which led some to think they should be omitted, not seeing the edits. The Austrian National Library hold the manuscripts of both versions - they should put them online.


----------



## drmdjones (Dec 25, 2018)

Thank you, this answers my question.


----------

